# Spring loaded folders... in Windows XP?!!



## funkyoucrew (Dec 12, 2001)

look what I've found on the Microsoft XP site:

---
You can use Windows Explorer in Windows XP to move or copy a file by dragging the file icon to a folder. When you have Folders displayed on the left side of the window, it's easy to drag a file to a different folder.

If the folder you want isn't visible because the folder it's in is not expanded, here's a trick that will save you time and frustration. Drag the file icon to the collapsed (unexpanded) folder, and hold it there for a few seconds. The folder automatically expands and then you can drop the file into the folder you want.
---

link:
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/pro/using/tips/gettingstarted/filestosubfolders.asp


----------



## rinse (Dec 12, 2001)

great.... they get them... and we lose them

steve, bring em back! f*cker!


----------



## funkyoucrew (Dec 12, 2001)

maybe when I look a bit further in the XP pages I can find a trick to give folders a color of choise  

xp is getting al the cool stuff that made the classic mac os unique and is not anymore in os x


----------



## uoba (Dec 12, 2001)

guess what'll happen!

We'll be accused of nicking them from Windows!!!


----------



## larryinfl (Dec 12, 2001)

I personally will not switch over to OS X until all the 'little' features that made the Mac so much better than the PC.  Where are these features and when can we have them back Steve? I feel that OS 9.X is better than X because of the features that I use EVERYDAY!

Where are the:
Labels
Pop-up Windows
Window Shading (9.X shading)
Spring Loaded Folders

Come on Steve, I'm counting on you. Don't let Bill win!!!!

LarryInFL


----------

